# I'm done with schooolllllll! For liiiiiiffffeeee!!!



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I PASSED MY GED TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAnt breathe!! :boogie:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! :high5


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you man!!! this feels like a dream. I feel like I can go to the park and start dunkin like Jordan. I dont believe it.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay congratulations


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The day I passed my last class (barely) was the happiest day of my life.






:high5


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

For life? You sure?

You'll go back. They always come back.


----------



## SleeplessForSeattle (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha good for you man! May your days be filled with non-scholastic achievements and your nights be filled with parties


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay congrats! I got my GED as well what a great feeling it is.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations. Good luck to you on your future.

If you decide on further education and don't want to go to the community college/university route. There are correspondence course schools which have been around a long time.. I wish I'd known about them earlier.

www.pennfoster.edu


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

congrats bro!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

:high5 Congrats!

There's nothing like that feeling you get when you realize that the school phase of life is over!


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats but umm what are your plans for from now on?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice! I hear garbage man is a great job nowadays!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats, well done!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

PeakOfTheMountain said:


> congrats but umm what are your plans for from now on?


Live my life care free for the most part.



rymo said:


> Nice! I hear garbage man is a great job nowadays!!!


Hahaa u got jokes . I'd settle for nothing less then a street sweeper lol.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

great!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats on your passing! I'm planning on taking the test and am even enrolled in prep classes. How easy/hard was it for you?


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL. I know this feeling. Congrats! :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Verrryyy naiceee!! You must be stoked!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell yeahhh!!! a planet....no a galaxy just lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats!  I'm aiming to get my GED soon, too.


----------

